# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Поговорим об этом.

## Камилка

Анонимно.

----------


## Гражданин

Вроде обычно употребляют теле,а не тере. Со скольки точно не помню. Помню в детсаду воспитательница застукала, так что давно)
Кто это никогда проголосвал? 0_о

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Помню в детсаду воспитательница застукала, так что давно)


 Какие вы все продвинутые. Я в детском саду про это даже и не знала.

----------


## Гражданин

> Какие вы все продвинутые. Я в детском саду про это даже и не знала.


 Я тоже не знал. Как девочки,каки мальчики рано могут познать об этом случйно, например в резуьтате тслучайного трения.

----------


## Pechalka

Интересно, зачем *Дорит* вдруг понадобилось разузнать об этом у форумчан... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Лучше сексом заниматься с плаксивой тряпкой
Чем что-то там у себя телебонькать

----------


## Pechalka

> лучше телебонькать чем с тряпкой трахаться


 Да лан те он тоже нра :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

она имела  в виду с половой тряпкой, которой полы моем.

----------


## Pechalka

Без тебя знаю

----------


## dukha

Проголосовал за 12-14, точно не помню. Ну это если теребонькать - значит дрочить. Хотя я впервые слышу такое слово.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я вообще от вас всех постоянно чуть ли не каждый день новые слова узнаю, что волосы дыбом встают :EEK!:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Кто-то проголосовал за 8-11. Подозреваю, что плаксивая тряпка.

----------


## Гражданин

> Лучше сексом заниматься с плаксивой тряпкой
> Чем что-то там у себя телебонькать


 Влажные мечты :Big Grin:

----------


## Pechalka

> Кто-то проголосовал за 8-11. Подозреваю, что плаксивая тряпка.


 *Гражданин*

----------


## Гражданин

> *Гражданин*


 Хотел сначала 4-7, но 4 слишком рано. Было дело лет в 6-7)

----------


## Pechalka

> Влажные мечты


 еще говорит, что типа я... :Wink:

----------


## Dementiy

Тем кто "теребонькает" и тем, кто этим интересуется, рекомендую почитать antio.ru  :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

> Тем кто "теребонькает" и тем, кто этим интересуется, рекомендую почитать antio.ru


 От онанизма еще никто не умерал. Теоретически возможны лишь натирание,застревание предметов, лол, и обезвоживание :Smile:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Не хочу я просматривать форум. 
Я не телебонькаю, лучше плаксивую тряпку зателебонькаю.

----------


## Pechalka

затискаем мужичка) :Big Grin:

----------


## Гражданин

> Не хочу я просматривать форум. 
> Я не телебонькаю, лучше плаксивую тряпку зателебонькаю.


 Так приезжай к нему. Пенсию подкопи и приезжай.

----------


## Pechalka

> Так приезжай к нему


 ахахахах :Big Grin:  
а у него харя не треснет?))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Так приезжай к нему. Пенсию подкопи и приезжай.


 А вдруг не пустит? :Confused:

----------


## Pechalka

Я тут приехала к одному, а у него даже харя треснула... :Big Grin:

----------


## Гражданин

> Не хочу я просматривать форум. 
> Я не телебонькаю, лучше плаксивую тряпку зателебонькаю.


 Ты ему потелебонькат,а он бан на неделю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Злобс

> Ты ему потелебонькат,а он бан на неделю


  А я неистребима. У меня запасной ник.

----------


## Pechalka

> Ты ему потелебонькат,а он бан на неделю


 чувак зажрался

----------


## Гражданин

> А я неистребима. У меня запасной ник.


 Ок. Но создание дублирующего аккаунта вроде запрещено правилами. Но мне все равно, банят или нет)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Это *Я* голосовала за никогда! Даже толком не знаю _как_ это делается и не умею. Такой херней не собираюсь заниматься.

----------


## binder_clip

> Это *Я* голосовала за никогда! Даже толком не знаю _как_ это делается и не умею. Такой херней не собираюсь заниматься.


 Не верю!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Не верю!


 Не верь. Мне по фиг. Ты новичок, меня знать не знаешь, у тебя всего одна смс, дата регистрации недавняя совсем. Да и вообще я боюсь сделать себе больно всякими мастурбациями.

----------


## Nabat

> Не верю!


 Не все мастурбируют. Не всем нужны деньги. Не все любят детей. Не все любят кошек. Не все хотят крутую тачку. Не все хотят крутую телку. Добро пожаловать на вечер откровений на суицид-форуме.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

вот именно

----------


## Гражданин

> Не все мастурбируют. Не всем нужны деньги. Не все любят детей. Не все любят кошек. Не все хотят крутую тачку. Не все хотят крутую телку. Добро пожаловать на вечер откровений на суицид-форуме.


 Тебя почитаешь на форуме, ну прям такой весь найс гай. Фи  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nabat

> Тебя почитаешь на форуме, ну прям такой весь найс гай. Фи


 Не читай меня, читай Достоевского.

----------


## Гражданин

> Не читай меня, читай Достоевского.


 Я тебя толком и не читал, мистер Умник) А Достоевского как раз таки читал и кое-что из него даже перечитывал.

----------


## binder_clip

> Это *Я* голосовала за никогда! Даже толком не знаю _как_ это делается и не умею. Такой херней не собираюсь заниматься.


 Ну тогда ты многое теряешь и поэтому *Озлобленная*!

----------


## Pechalka

Не смейтесь, но мы не знаем, как девки мастурбируют, как это делают мужики понятно. Мы дома всю жизнь просидели и ни с кем не общались. Откуда можем это знать?

Я вот вообще с луны прилетела.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Простите, палец в писю что ли?

----------


## Pechalka

что, ласкание себя там? 
бред! меня такое не устраивает!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Меня тоже! Лучше уж нормальный секс с партнером.

----------


## Игорёк

> Тебя почитаешь на форуме, ну прям такой весь найс гай. Фи


 а что плохого в том что человек образован, эрудирован, начитан, и может интересно выражаться? Если есть положительные способности, то зачем их скрывать ?

----------


## Гражданин

> а что плохого в том что человек образован, эрудирован, начитан, и может интересно выражаться? Если есть положительные способности, то зачем их скрывать ?


 Я не эти качества имел ввиду, вообще не то. Это другое, такое вот мое чутье. Может и ошибаюсь. Да не важно, что я думаю о ком-то)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Хотя я впервые слышу такое слово.


  Я тоже только благодаря этой неожиданной теме открыл для себя слово "телебонькать".)

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Я тоже только благодаря этой неожиданной теме открыл для себя слово "телебонькать".)


 И не ты один.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

Хоп-хей, лала лей,
Дрочит красноглазый Бармалей.
Дрочит Красноглазый,
Силу ци спускает в унитазе.
Святые в небе охуевают,
Оттого что дрочеры правды не знают...© :Big Grin:

----------


## Dida

а я узнала об этом чуточку позднее...чем все остальные наверное...проголосовала за 18-20 ответ...

А и еще узнала как-то у Гражданина аналог этого слова фапать

----------

